

Pygooglechart: Python wrapper for Google charts API - iamelgringo
http://pygooglechart.slowchop.com/

======
cratuki
Looks cool but sample code doesn't work as marked on the page:

    
    
        Traceback (most recent call last):
          File "c:/temp/chart.py", line 6, in <module>
            chart.download('hello.png')
        AttributeError: 'SimpleLineChart' object has no attribute 'download'
    

Try 'download_graph' instead.

Still doesn't work for me, but that might be because we have a web proxy in
place. Any suggestions? When I paste link into the browser it seems to work.

------
Tichy
Not sure why you would use Google Charts if you can include Python libraries -
surely there are some that can draw charts?

~~~
tocomment
Not really anything free. A few free libraries do make charts but none of them
look pretty without a lot of customization.

------
bfioca
Anyone know of a ruby version? Volunteers? :) Should be pretty simple to throw
together a gem for it.

------
mrtron
I was going to write something similar over the holidays :P

